# testing liquid light.



## AnaBo (May 5, 2010)

Hi, 
I just got different materials to try liquid light on, from plexi looking pvc sheet, to plywood and wood and something that resembles cardboard but is super thick and pressed (wont survive the chem-bath but wanna try anyway). 

The question is, I gave the pvc a little sanding to have a porous surface for the emulsion to hold on to is this all I need to do? and should I paint the wood white or leave it as is, if it is light in tone?.. 

any ideas?.. what about if I want to try glass?.. all of your experiences will be greatly appreciated. 

Oh and does it take long to dry?..

thanks..


----------



## AnaBo (May 6, 2010)

Really???.. no one will share a super top secret tip?.. 
pretty please!


----------

